
Kube Explained: Part 2 – Containers - springwell
https://link.kelda.io/hn-kube-explained-part-2
======
Spivak
I feel like this article misses the bigger point that OCI containers are
essentially a description of a process tree and misc. dependencies realized
from a template "image". All the implementation details don't matter in the
slightest. At this point there are more container runtimes that use
virtualization than don't.

The crowd that is like "containers are just a Linux process using namespacing
features" are only half right because that's just one (albeit the most
popular) way of turning the _description_ of the process into an actual
running process.

The spec is actually super readable:
[https://github.com/opencontainers/runtime-
spec/blob/master/s...](https://github.com/opencontainers/runtime-
spec/blob/master/schema/config-schema.json)

~~~
EthanJJackson
Ethan J. Jackson here, Founder/CEO of Kelda, and author of the post.

Thanks for the comment! You are, of course, right, once the initial OCR
standard was developed, it acts as sort of a thin-waist under which tons of
innovation in container runtimes are possible.

The main goal of the post was to provide a high-level overview for folks new
to containers that need a beginning working model on what this stuff is all
about. So I elected to omit this (and other) details in the hopes of being a
bit easier to grok. But I think you’re right, I could definitely have
clarified the point a bit more.

